# Personal Transponders Only at HARC Round #6 @ Mike’s on 6/13/09



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Personal Transponders Only at HARC Round #6 @ Mike's on 6/13/09

Just a friendly reminder that as of last weekend, Mike's is officially enforcing their personal transponders only rule that was implemented on January 1st of this year. They have been trying to continue to use their track transponders to help out the newer racers, but they're a constant problem with missing laps, not working, etc. Those of you who have used them at ANY track are WELL aware that they just don't work very well anymore.

Mike's, Victory, M&M, RC Hobby, Larry's, and Randy's all carry these items. 

This is becoming a standard at most of the major tracks in the U.S., so it is something that we will need to adjust to. Tracks in the Dallas/San Antonio area have been doing this for over 2 years.

I've had a few complaining emails/comments about the cost, and it's to be expected. I just wanted to address it because although HARC (me) has nothing to do with a decision such as this, I do support it.

In reality, when you consider that a single $110 investment will easily last you 5+ years, and can easily be swapped between multiple vehicles, it's actually relatively cheap. My transponder has been through about 5-6 different cars, and is now about 6 years old and has NEVER failed me. If you plan on racing more than once or twice, ANY and EVERY racer will tell you that they are a MUST have item. Just like a good motor, servos, or radio&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

So, please make preparations to make sure you can purchase, borrow, or share a personal transponder with someone for racing at Mike's from here on out.

TIP:
To swap a transponder between multiple cars is easy! You will need one Micro Deans connector, one square inch of GOOD, sticky velcro (try 3M industrial), and a receiver connector w/leads for each car (leads from a dead receiver battery or dead servo will work fine as well). For each car, take the receiver connector w/leads, and install a female micro deans connector on the end with the bare leads. Plug into each cars receiver, and run the end of the lead with the deans connector on it out of your receiver box. Make a small notch in your receiver box lid or edge, so that it does not pinch the wire when lid is placed on. Now, clip the plug off of the end of the transponder, and install a male micro deans connector on it. Lastly, clean the bottom of the transponder, as well as the spot to stick it in each car with alcohol and let dry. Stick one side of the velcro on the bottom of the transponder, and the opposite side in each car. Voila! Now you can simply pull the transponder from each car and quickly unplug/plug it back in without having to disassemble your radio tray or receiver box!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I admit that I hated coughing up that cash, but looking back it is soooooo much nicer having a personal. ESPECIALLY for Rivertrack. I'll never go without one again.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

it's about like using a stock radio vs an aftermarket.......once you get one, you get it.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't forget about the alternative to AMB. But if you need one yesterday then you are stuck with the AMBs only. I wonder the cost of overnight from the UK.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I heard now that the UK ones are around $55 now due to the exchange rate.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't forget about this guy's...I will have 5 PT's for rent $10.00 for the day.But you must leave a CC# for a deposit. Sorry it's the way it's gotta be for me to do this.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Noticed this.......might be of help to someone locally......don't know who it is though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMB-Personal-Tr...ntrolQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> Don't forget about this guy's...I will have 5 PT's for rent $10.00 for the day.But you must leave a CC# for a deposit. Sorry it's the way it's gotta be for me to do this.


I'm guessing first come? or can I reserve 2?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I would call Mike's on that one......Phil is going to be out today and you probably won't get an answer on the board.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks Courtney


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

gkcontra said:


> I'm guessing first come? or can I reserve 2?


It's first come...I'll be there when we open at 9


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it that the gates wont open till 9 or can we get there earlier to set up our pit areas and work on our cars? Courtney, I finally got my 808 and will be running it for the first time saturday morning.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

AWESOME dude! You're going to like that car. The only thing I would suggest is starting with 5k/5k/2k in the diffs. That's the only setup change I've made and it helps a lot at mikes.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

racin_redneck said:


> Is it that the gates wont open till 9 or can we get there earlier to set up our pit areas and work on our cars? Courtney, I finally got my 808 and will be running it for the first time saturday morning.


I will be there at 8. so anytime after that is cool.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil....I'm not going to make it up there today. Can you just get me that Slash motor in the morning?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

racin_redneck said:


> Is it that the gates wont open till 9 or can we get there earlier to set up our pit areas and work on our cars? Courtney, I finally got my 808 and will be running it for the first time saturday morning.


 Welcome to the family


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Phil....I'm not going to make it up there today. Can you just get me that Slash motor in the morning?


I'll have it with me..


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

big thanks out to troy, darren, courtney and especially JB for helping me learn what works and doesnt with my 808 saturday. The first time the car hit the track was the first qualifier. This car was Jake's old car and while very well taken care of, had a few parts that needed attention, as to be expected with a car that has been raced so much. I didnt get the car set up and working the way I wanted it to until the mains, and by that point I was in a C main, but I look at yesterdays race as a practice/tune session and am very excited about my new car. I was told by others that know me, I seem to drive a bit better with the Xray than I did with the associated. Definetly less wrecking do to the balance of the car and didnt break anything wich is a miracle when running at mikes. Anyone think of putting all the electric 1/8 scale in a class of thier own? Would be a whole lot easier to control the debate of wether or not an electric car took the proper pit stop or not, as a lot of people noticed, not all the electric cars were stopping in pit lane, any ideas on how to better control this situation. Some guys just blazed thru pit lane and considered that a stop. Not a bi#ch session just opening up a line of discussion.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

well let me do the *****in, its total bull s... that the electrics ran with us. they need to be in there own class. 10 out of 10 electrics can go ten minutes without a pit stop, and 1 out of 10 nitros' MIGHT go ten minutes without a stop. they use reverse, when not suppose to. i for one will not enter another h.a.r.c. race without major changes to the format. either put them in their own class, or make them stop and change batteries during a race, for a pitt stop. they get away with alot more **** than you think. its not fair, its just not right. yesterday there was enough of them for a seperate class.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to agree they don't follow the reverse rules, and when they go thru pit lane they don't even stop. It would only be fair to us nitro guy's if the electric guy's had there own class or pit the way they are supposed to.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I (being an electric guy) do agree that they should have to pit in 10 minute races (and I mean pit. A 4 Mississippi count is fair). The top 5 guys in expert, at best, can go 10 minutes to a tank. I did see one guy (Only one guy, the red or blue Losi) that was always using reverse. I don't know if Phil docked him or not, but he should have been penalized. 
CV, I know your just trying to please everybody, but the best you can hope for is to **** everybody off. Lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Let's start a new thread for this


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

rodgedaddy said:


> well let me do the *****in, its total bull s... that the electrics ran with us. they need to be in there own class. 10 out of 10 electrics can go ten minutes without a pit stop, and 1 out of 10 nitros' MIGHT go ten minutes without a stop. they use reverse, when not suppose to. i for one will not enter another h.a.r.c. race without major changes to the format. either put them in their own class, or make them stop and change batteries during a race, for a pitt stop. they get away with alot more **** than you think. its not fair, its just not right. yesterday there was enough of them for a seperate class.


Where did you place in relation to the electrics?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

rodgedaddy said:


> well let me do the *****in, its total bull s... that the electrics ran with us. they need to be in there own class. 10 out of 10 electrics can go ten minutes without a pit stop, and 1 out of 10 nitros' MIGHT go ten minutes without a stop. they use reverse, when not suppose to. i for one will not enter another h.a.r.c. race without major changes to the format. either put them in their own class, or make them stop and change batteries during a race, for a pitt stop. they get away with alot more **** than you think. its not fair, its just not right. yesterday there was enough of them for a seperate class.


So in a 10 minute nitro only race should the 1 guy that can run 10 minutes have to pit at the 5 minute mark since the other 9 have to?


----------



## jason douget (Jun 15, 2009)

*electric pits*

having run nitro befor electric here is my two cents - i was there racing the light purple losi 8 2.0e - i pit every time as do most other drivers - the red losi electric was jason cassidy, he is pretty new to racing but nonetheless fast. I dont know wether he pitted or not - making it mandatory to pit and "swap batteries " is a little ridiculous - pull in to pit, pull two body clips - unstrap two or three straps - pull battery and change - restrap batteries - put body on - fumble with stupid a-- body clips (which cost me winning saturday0 at least i'd like to think - and go - versus pull in - pull a cord and dump fuel (lets not forget about the jet fuelers) and go - a simple three count pit would suffice -------as for seperating the classes, the fact that I like electric shouldn't disqualify me from running with you guys - clearly you have the advantage in a 30 minute main for the above reasons and lets not forget that to make a 15 min mAIN i am at 75%epa (power) to do it, what makes offroad awesome is the ability to have so many talented drivers, ok drivers and newbies and be able to group them all accordingly - RC should be competitive but also fun - surely there is middle ground here without separating the classes - if we were talking about the worlds, well I might feel different but we are not - there are enough pros and cons on nitros and electrics to make them equals - btw maybe a mandatory reverse check be made before the race - mine is disabled - when I win, its because i outdrove you!!:cheers:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Big Phil said:


> So in a 10 minute nitro only race should the 1 guy that can run 10 minutes have to pit at the 5 minute mark since the other 9 have to?


If everyone in that race is running nitro then NO that one guy doesn't cause he's a better tuner. When you mix two different sources of fuel and one consistantly runs 10 minutes plus and the other other doesn't it isn't fair. I might as well find a way to mount two fuel tanks in my cars or find larger capacity containers and make pitting an option not a requirement. Thats the answer, now we can all just race and have fun but just don't back up.


----------

